# vaccines no good for new variants



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

about 65% of the experts think the vaccine shot that are given out now will be no good in about a year on the new variants. They think there will be about 6 or 7 new variants. That means the vaccine shot will have to be altered to include the new viruses. This will be like the flu shot each year. they change it according to the testing of the flu each year also. I really believe this is just the beginning of what is coming on earth in the next few years.

Art


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

art1946 said:


> I really believe this is just the beginning of what is coming on earth in the next few years.


I tend to agree. I think the world got off relatively easy with SARS and even ebola. (my ex-boss might not agree as he lost both his parents to SARS about 15 years ago).

But I don't think we will be so lucky this time around.

I'm still amazed to read so many expats still calling it a hoax and refusing to take any precautions.

Their stupidity will affect us all for years.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Tiz

you are so right about how it will affect us for years to come. I am shocked to hear people claim it is a hoax with the virus. I am not able to explain how their brain works, when they think it is a hoax. The only thing I can think of is they use that as an excuse to not wear a mask. 

Art


----------

